
Why It’s Not Helpful to Say “I Don’t See Color” - nikkikayauthor
https://medium.com/an-injustice/to-my-fellow-color-blind-white-people-i-dont-see-color-doesn-t-mean-what-you-think-it-means-157959f6a97f
======
president
> It shouldn’t have been Mike’s job to teach me. However grateful I am to him
> and other patient friends and colleagues over the years who have educated me
> where I previously felt I needed no education, people of color should not be
> responsible for teaching ignorant white people how ignorant we are. And,
> trust me, we are all ignorant.

No, _you 're_ ignorant for being naive to reality and not straying outside of
your bubble. I think it's a bit unfair to pretend to be a spokesperson for an
entire race of people and act like you're the only "enlightened" person out
there. When people say "I don't see color" it is meant to say they don't
discriminate against others based on color of skin, which is the right thing
to do. It has nothing to do with not being able to see the plight of others in
this society. If you needed a class to teach you that, then your priorities
are completely out of whack.

